# Templum Domini: Leif Kayser



## sef (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone here ever run across "Templum Domini: Vocal and Organ Compositions by Leif Kayser"? It was recorded on the Point label, released in December 1995. The performer is Kristian Olesen. 

It appears to be long out of print, and I've been trying for two years to track down a used copy.

Does anyone have a suggestion on how or where I might locate this elusive creature?

Thanks!


----------



## sef (Nov 18, 2009)

Bumping up to see if anyone has any info for me on this...

Thanks again.


----------



## JLR (Jan 1, 2012)

I just came across your Nov 2009 inquiry. I was able to obtain a copy of Kayser's Templum Dominum from the national library in Copenhagen by e-mailing my request to [email protected] asking that it be scanned and e-mailed to me. The return message with the scan indicated that this is only possible because Kayser's family has given a general permission. Good luck. It's an engaging work.


----------

